# boxing v mma & Fedor V Mike Tyson



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Now somehow ive got myself into an argument about boxing v mma and basically who would win if fedor and tyson fought.
Now Im certain that fedor would take tyson (peak) to the floor and turn his face to mush however others think that fedor has never faced such refined punching power as tyson and fedor with not take such a brutal onslaught. 

Weve seen boxers get pummelled eg hunt v nishijima (sp)
BUT the fight thats really giving me a problem with my argument is timmah v mercer. Even highlighting the fact that kimbo battered him doesnt sem to help.

So who would win and why. Yeah i know its a stupid disussion but could do with the help non the less


----------



## CommonForte (Jul 20, 2009)

A prime Tyson with a couple months of MMA training would destroy anyone not named Lesnar. 

http://www.vimeo.com/5673320 - Tyson in his glory days...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know man... a prime Tyson is pretty f*cking awseome. If he had been in MMA he would have wrecked a lot of people.
Tyson + TDD + SUBDefense = The new baddest man on the planet, you wouldn't even see those punches coming.
And I'm not even a boxing fan.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Fedor. A boxer is unlikely to have the take down defense needed. Tyson would get subbed, GnP'd to dust very very quickly.

I agree though, Tyson with the right training for TDD and ground work. He'd be damn scary.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Fedor.


----------



## CommonForte (Jul 20, 2009)

Tyson is a way better athlete...give him a couple months of mma training...specifically take down defense and wrestling. He would destroy Fedor and everyone else not named Lesnar.

http://www.vimeo.com/5673320 - Tyson in his prime is a freak...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

CommonForte said:


> Tyson is a way better athlete...give him a couple months of mma training...specifically take down defense and wrestling. He would destroy Fedor and everyone else not named Lesnar.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/5673320 - Tyson in his prime is a freak...


Too bad he didn't say with training. 

Fedor.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

... A couple monthes and he'd stop Fedors take downs? I was thinking if he trained MMA from the 1990's or started off with a wrestling background.

If Fedor trained a couple monthes just boxing, he'd own Tyson in a boxing match.

Yeah exactly.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

50 bucks says Tyson knocks Fedor's head into the stands. don't be fooled by all these so called strikers with "punching power" Tyson is the real deal.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Lennox Lewis > Tyson


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tyson would have been one of the greats of mma if he would have fought in it. Its too late now to learn much. Fedor would be smarter than timmeh and not make it a boxing match anyway.
Fedor>tyson in mma
Tyson>fedor in boxing


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you kidding? Why would Tyson ever even stand a chance against Fedor? Fedor is not a ******* idiot, he'd shoot in on Tyson as soon as the fight started and wreck h im in under 3 seconds. No one said anything about a straight boxing match, that's like asking who would win a soccer match....a punter in the NFL or a soccer player in MLS.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Are you kidding? Why would Tyson ever even stand a chance against Fedor? Fedor is not a ******* idiot, he'd shoot in on Tyson as soon as the fight started and wreck h im in under 3 seconds. No one said anything about a straight boxing match, that's like asking who would win a soccer match....*a punter in the NFL or a soccer player in MLS*.


actually a punter in the NFL stands a pretty good chance against MLS players they suck.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Tyson with MMA training in his prime would beat anyone.


----------



## CommonForte (Jul 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> ... A couple monthes and he'd stop Fedors take downs? I was thinking if he trained MMA from the 1990's or started off with a wrestling background.
> 
> If Fedor trained a couple monthes just boxing, he'd own Tyson in a boxing match.
> 
> Yeah exactly.


I think you are underestimated the value of a great athlete and too biased towards MMA/Fedor. 

You do understand that Tyson could have been sick at almost any sport he wanted to do. Particularly boxing/wrestling

Fedor is tough and experienced as hell....but Tyson is 100x athlete he is. A prime tyson could have heavyweight champion wrestler if he wanted. I'm telling you dude...he would destroy him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

CommonForte said:


> I think you are underestimated the value of a great athlete and too biased towards MMA/Fedor.
> 
> You do understand that Tyson could have been sick at almost any sport he wanted to do. Particularly boxing/wrestling
> 
> Fedor is tough and experienced as hell....but Tyson is 100x athlete he is. A prime tyson could have heavyweight champion wrestler if he wanted. I'm telling you dude...he would destroy him.


Yes, and you know that Tyson would have been able to train wrestling to a degree that a national ***** champion and one of fastest, most experienced and explosive MMA grapplers would not be able to take him down? I'd like to know how you came to that conclusion.

Just because he was great at boxing does not mean he would be great at wrestling. Cro Cop was one of the best strikers in MMA and was good in K-1, yet his BJJ wasn't/isn't that good. Schilt is a great striker and look at his TDD/MMA record.

You can have as many "what if" situations you can think of, the fact is, Fedor is a monster MMA HW who is very fast, explosive, and is a ***** national champion many times over, where as Tyson is a great boxer and just because he's great at boxing, does not mean he will be great at wrestling or any other physical sport, no matter how good of an athlete he is.

It takes more than just being a good athlete to do well in things like wrestling, and just because Tyson was a great boxer, does not mean he would have the skill to be a great wrestler(which he would have to be to stop Fedor's takedowns).


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

That fight starts on the feet and if tyson in his prime would hit fedor garanteed itd be lights out. A punchers chance though.


----------



## CommonForte (Jul 20, 2009)

You are not understanding the point of being a great athlete. If you have noticed...the truly great athletes of today are not just good at one sport.

Tyson...a thick 5-10/11 220 lbs with almost no body fat...insane leg/core stength....very low center of gravity. Sick agility/footwork/handspeed. He could have been a sick wrestler. 

Why do you think Lesnar was able to dominate MMA so quickly...he is a sick athlete and massive human being. The same as Tyson.

I am also not just saying all you need to be is a sick athlete....you need to have the fighting//warrior instinct. Which obviously...Tyson has.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to think on this for awhile. Good topic IMO.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I never enjoy these hypotheticall mma vs other ppl discussions.
I love Fedor and tyson, you could look at that fight 1000 different ways and get nowere fast.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Me either, man. Hey, who you got in a match between Giant Silva and re-animated Andre the Giant?


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

I agree with the posters talking about the athletisim aspect of the game. Most boxers started at very young ages and the ones that make the big bucks (million+) weeded through a LOT of amateur and professional competition. Typically, money WILL attract the better athlete. Tyson in his prime is a better athlete than what we currently see overall in MMA. It is not a knock against MMA as I watch most events, I just know that MMA is a bit away from attracting the level of competition that boxing acquired over many many years. 

MMA is still growing and still attracting new followers. In 20-50 years, it will be laughed at some of the "TUF" fighters that made their way to the prime stage and had minimal experience. Overall, Rich Franklin was a teacher not a fighter. You got guys like Sanchez, Kos(great wrestler), Bisping, Evans, etc that all made names by beating the ELITE of the division at some point. Now guys on the "Contender" that made it to the elite of boxing....got trashed. And we are talking about contenders that were 10-2, 22-0 (manfredo jr) 15-2 etc etc. 

TO the topic, a prime tyson that learnes sub defense and TDD, would probably never need to use it. He was that powerful, fast, evasive and elusive that he would drop any MMA fighter 7 times out of 10 matches. His natural core power and speed have yet to be matched by any boxer/mma fighter. Watch his old training on youtube or the movie in theaters called "Tyson." His speed was blinding and we won his fights before he even threw a punch....people were that scared.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

CommonForte said:


> Tyson is a way better athlete...give him a couple months of mma training...specifically take down defense and wrestling. He would destroy Fedor and everyone else not named Lesnar.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/5673320 - Tyson in his prime is a freak...


I just quoted this, sitting here thinking about a correct response, but my mind has gone blank from reading your stupidity.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Do these guys get footage of the other? Tyson would win hands down in the standup. He would probably even be able to level most guys DURING the takedown defense. Punching and sprawling (PnS). but the sick part of bjj/mma is that shiite just happens quickly. If fedor were able to get it to the ground, he'd be the faster man.

My money, Tyson, any one of his punches has the chance of killing a man's soul.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

I was never a fan of Tim Sylvia but he before the Mercer fight was relevant. Mercer is NOT relevant in boxing at all; not for the past 20 years practically. He couldn't get a decent fight on TV if he tried. Now Mercer KTFO Timmy in 9 seconds. Are you telling me it's impossible for this guy to not have made a scene if he chose in his prime?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_nfLatI5Qc

That is striking that is just not even close to being seen in the UFC yet.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

My goodness the amount of NOOBS on this forum is astounding.

Tyson would KO Fedor? You serious?

Wow...


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i honestly can't decide who would win, but it's easy to see that either man can win in different ways.

fedor could try to close the distance while not taking too many punches, take tyson down and obviously its all over for tyson after that.

the thing is though, tysons power game was mainly down to the immense speed of his punches. he could throw a 3-5 punch combo and you wouldn't even know what had just happened. fedor managed to avoid arlovskis punches a bit, but theres no way he could do that with tyson. if fedor steps close, he'll be on the receiving end of 3-4 body shots and a few haymakers to boot. the fight would depend on whether fedor could get the clinch before tyson KO's/hurts him.

long story short, this fight could go either way on the night.


----------



## MyCage.co.uk (Jul 5, 2009)

CommonForte said:


> A prime Tyson with a couple months of MMA training would destroy anyone not named Lesnar.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/5673320 - Tyson in his glory days...


Lmfao This made me laugh, it's so true. Great Post  :thumbsup:


----------

